# hymenopus coronatus drumming my firat ever mating attempt (alice's too)



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

http://youtu.be/6_cW7G5vSx8i put frankenweenie in with alice and he hopped right on and started drumming. she didn't eat him (yet) i am so nervous never mated mantids before. i hope they connect i need valium! :helpsmilie:


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2013)

Lol nice

How old r they both??


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

agent A said:


> Lol nice How old r they both??


alice molted to adult feb.13. frankenweenie was an adult when i received him about 1 1/2 weeks ago so i am not sure with him. he is almost there now.... i keep checking...


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

sally said:


> alice molted to adult feb.13. frankenweenie was an adult when i received him about 1 1/2 weeks ago so i am not sure with him. he is almost there now.... i keep checking...


they did it!!! they are connected. at 2:02 pm whew woo hoo


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Feb 25, 2013)

All hail frankenweenie.


----------



## agent A (Feb 25, 2013)

sally said:


> alice molted to adult feb.13. frankenweenie was an adult when i received him about 1 1/2 weeks ago so i am not sure with him. he is almost there now.... i keep checking...


she's only been adult 12 days!! wow!! the male is likely at least 3 weeks old

careful not to overfeed her now...


----------



## BugLover (Feb 25, 2013)

yay!


----------



## Digger (Feb 25, 2013)

Fly wanted in on the action! Pervert. He'll get action alright when she tears into is tummy :devil: 

What is "drumming?"


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

Digger said:


> Fly wanted in on the action! Pervert. He'll get action alright when she tears into is tummy :devil:
> 
> What is "drumming?"


i just learned this from watching orchid mating vids.. it is when he taps on her back to( i think it was) lift her abdomen. i am sooooo super excited


----------



## aNisip (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats! :clap: 

Drumming is when a male uses his raptorials or antennae to quickly tap the females back (with the raptorials) or head (with the antennae) in quick succession (it sounds like he is drumming ) to tell the female he is there and to get her to raise her abdomen so he can connect, you're right


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

he just disconnected @5:15 so 3hrs.... he is now safe in his house. i hope it worked!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2013)

May of worked, but females need to be 6 weeks adult before being mated, congrats anyhoo!


----------



## Malakyoma (Feb 25, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> May of worked, but females need to be 6 weeks adult before being mated, congrats anyhoo!


If she wasn't ready she should've flapped her wings to kick him off and wouldnt have connected.


----------



## aNisip (Feb 25, 2013)

Regardless, mate again after 3 more weeks and then after an ooth or two mate once more (just in case) and if u want to..I'm really excited and happy for you Sally!  your first mantid mating! (And with this species too! ) all the better! You're getting the hang of this stuff!


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

Yes I will try again after 3 weeks  I hope the little male lives that long I don't know how old he is, he was an adult when I received him


----------



## Paradoxica (Feb 25, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## twolfe (Feb 25, 2013)

It's interesting that your female was receptive at just two weeks. Congrats! I hope she lays fertile ooths for you. As others said, it's still a good idea to re-mate this species. A pair of mine are mating right now. On my first two attempts, I put the male on her back and he hopped off and ran away. I wait a few days in between. So, I was happy when they connected tonight. Keep us posted.


----------



## ismart (Feb 25, 2013)

He is only three weeks as an adult. He should last a few months. I would say remate them as often as possible. Congrats!


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

ismart said:


> He is only three weeks as an adult. He should last a few months. I would say remate them as often as possible. Congrats!


oh good! he did so well already


----------



## sally (Feb 25, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> It's interesting that your female was receptive at just two weeks. Congrats! I hope she lays fertile ooths for you. As others said, it's still a good idea to re-mate this species. A pair of mine are mating right now. On my first two attempts, I put the male on her back and he hopped off and ran away. I wait a few days in between. So, I was happy when they connected tonight. Keep us posted.


i am glad yours connected as well  i will remate her. i am reading up on everything i can find. when i put him in he did a shaking "dance" immediately. then hopped right on and did the drumming. he connected real soon after. she is soooo fat it is funny.i know i am overthetop with this but i am so excited! i just read the "dance" is called juddering


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Congrats!

Alice, the female orchid, is SO gorgeous!!! Her fushia eyes and the green "veins" on her thorax... Lovely!

Wishing your future oothecas the BEST! (And your little orchids, too!)

_____________________________________________

The male is so small!


----------



## Sticky (Feb 26, 2013)

Good video! I like the fly..it wanted in on the fun!

I think I might have seen my multispina male do a similar move while on a female. I will have to wait and watch.


----------



## ScienceGirl (Feb 27, 2013)

Live Drumming! unk: Haha... Mantid style! Man-man, man, man man... Mantid style! Hey....... annoying fly!  

at: *0:57*


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Mar 7, 2013)

I plan to have my first mating experience with Orchids also! I can't wait so I know how you feel!


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 10, 2013)

It's interesting to hear that female orchids aren't normally receptive until many weeks after molting. My female became an adult on the first of March and I was able to get her to connect successfully for nearly 12 hours on the 8th of March. The male orchid jumped on her back and latched on almost immediately. As soon as he started scratching away at her wings, I was able to see her lower her abdomen for him. I will attempt mating her again at least once every week to ensure she is fertile though.

Good luck breeding yours! I had six females and unfortunately lost four of them while I was out of the country. My friend had an unavoidable engagement and they molted on the two days she was gone--they didn't get their post-molt hydration and perished. One of the two remaining then mismolted horribly and had to be euthanized.


----------



## sally (Mar 10, 2013)

Ranitomeya said:


> It's interesting to hear that female orchids aren't normally receptive until many weeks after molting. My female became an adult on the first of March and I was able to get her to connect successfully for nearly 12 hours on the 8th of March. The male orchid jumped on her back and latched on almost immediately. As soon as he started scratching away at her wings, I was able to see her lower her abdomen for him. I will attempt mating her again at least once every week to ensure she is fertile though.
> 
> Good luck breeding yours! I had six females and unfortunately lost four of them while I was out of the country. My friend had an unavoidable engagement and they molted on the two days she was gone--they didn't get their post-molt hydration and perished. One of the two remaining then mismolted horribly and had to be euthanized.


Thanks! I will try her again next week! Sorry about your other females


----------

